# 1987 Maxima Warning Lights and What they mean



## Shylow (Apr 15, 2010)

Hope some one can help I have a 1987 Maxima with 118 km that I picked up 6 months ago for 450 BUCKS Took it to the garage to have a safety done on it and the only thing that was needed was one tire was getting close to being non passable, but it did pass. I love the car for the comfort as well as the power. Th question that I have for you enthusiast is that I have the dash warning lights on the passenger side and altho I can figure most of them out (Car didn't come with a manual) But there are a few lights that I cant figure. One looks like a gazebo and is Yellow, then I have two lights one red and one yellow that look as if they are head lights one front facing and one back facing (thought that they may be for when a bulb goes it warns you front or back, Its not High beams as that is in my instrument panel. The red light facing backwards comes on now and then but only when I apply the break but is is intermittent some days it will do it for 4-6 days straight while breaking and then other days i don't see it come one again.
I would love to know what these thee lights men and the Gazebo looking warning light has me baffled looked all over the internet and have found nothing even close, Thanks in Advance and look forward to hearing a reply:waving:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Two of them are "lamp out" sensors. One is the headlamp out sensor and the other is the tailamp out sensor. I beliebe the "gazebo" is actually a radiator...for the low coolant level warning lamp. You might want to start with checking the battery, check battery connections to make sure they are clean and tight and check the charging system output voltage and, of course, the coolant level. Also, check the tailamp bulbs for mushroomed contacts and the bulb sockets for pushed in contacts or corrossion.


----------



## Shylow (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I checked what you had said regarding the sensors for the lights in the rear (I am assuming that the red light is rear and the yellow warning light is front) and I cannot see any bulbs that are out or faulty, I sounds correct that there would be a brake lamp out as the light only appears when I break but not every time only when I am traveling below 60 km/hr doesn't come on when I am moving faster than that so that has me baffled. Regarding the Gazebo looking warning light it sounds as if it could the the rad or coolant level, but you would think that they would choose different warning light picture that the one that they did. There is nothing on the internet regarding this and I don't have the original manual for this car but am looking for one. If you have a manual for this car I would appreciate a quick look up at the three lights mentioned in the above post.
Thanks again and cheers


----------

